# Free Feeds of Times Square New Years Eve Blowout



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Countdown Entertainment & Times Square Alliance offer free satellite feeds of the Times Square New Years Eve celebration*

As you are preparing to watch New Year's Eve programming, you might be interested to learn that the Times Square Alliance & Countdown Entertainment will again offer free satellite feeds of the New Year's Eve celebration in Times Square, New York. The feeds will be made available free of charge to domestic and international television outlets, in addition to mobile phone TV providers, IPTV, vlogs and user generated content sites. The feeds will feature complete coverage of the festivities - including exclusive panoramic views of Times Square and the New Year's Eve Ball from proprietary locations on rooftops and the street; ambient and natural sounds of the revelers; and the traditional ball lowering at midnight EST, including a blizzard of colorful confetti capped by a spectacular fireworks show.

In addition to live New Year's Eve feeds, a B-Roll package feed on December 28 will feature a special behind-the-scenes look at the making of Times Square New Year's Eve, featuring the arrival and installation of the "2008" sign at the top of One Times Square; and the assembly and testing of the new LED Crystal New Year's Eve Ball, celebrating its 100th birthday this year; and other preparations for the festivities.

These clean, uninterrupted feeds will be provided free of charge to cable operators and networks on a non-exclusive basis solely for use in creating television programming relating to the event. For satellite coordinates and feed information, go to http://www.timessquarenyc.org/nye/n...uarenyc.org/nye/nye_SatelliteCoordinates.html , which will have all of the relevant details in the next few days.

*TV NEWS ALERT: SATELLITE/FIBER FEEDS
~
BEHIND-THE-SCENES AT TIMES SQUARE 2008 & LIVE NEW YEAR'S EVE EVENT COVERAGE*​
*FEED #1: BEHIND-THE-SCENES B-ROLL OF TIMES SQUARE 2008*

Pre-New Year's Eve footage featuring the arrival and installation of the "2008" sign at the top of One Times Square; and the assembly and testing of the new LED Crystal New Year's Eve Ball, celebrating its 100th birthday this year; and other preparations for the festivities.

*TIMES AND COORDINATES: B-ROLL FOOTAGE *

Friday, Dec. 28, 2007; 3:00 to 3:30 p.m. EST and 6:30 to 7:00 p.m. EST (re-feed)

C Band: Galaxy 26, /Transponder C-15; Orbital Position 93' West; Downlink Frequency 4000 V, Audio 6.2/6.8 MHz

Ku Band: Galaxy 11, /Transponder 20K; Orbital Position 91' West; Downlink Frequency 12100 H, Audio 6.2/6.8 MHz

*FEED #2: LIVE NEW YEAR'S EVE COVERAGE OF TIMES SQUARE 2008 *

Live coverage of the Times Square 2008 festivities with exclusive panoramic views of Times Square and the new LED Crystal New Year's Eve Ball from proprietary camera locations and the ambient and natural sounds of the revelers. This clean, uninterrupted feed will be provided free of charge to media organizations around the world on a non-exclusive basis solely for their use in creating television programming relating to the event. The feeds are also available to mobile phone providers; and user generated content sites, encouraging Times Square revelers to upload their own accounts of the evening's festivities in Times Square. Additional information, including a detailed schedule of events and talent, will be announced shortly at http://www.timessquarenyc.org/nye/nye.html.

*NORTH AMERICAN TIMES AND COORDINATES: NEW YEAR'S EVE LIVE COVERAGE *
1) Via Fiber: Hand-off at the New York Switch - Monday, December 31, 2007; 5:45 p.m. to 12:15 a.m. EST

2) Via Satellite: Monday, December 31, 2007; 5:45 p.m. to 6:15 p.m. EST and 10:00 p.m. to 12:15 a.m. EST

C Band: Galaxy 26, /Transponder C-15; Orbital Position 93' West; Downlink Frequency 4000 V, Audio 6.2/6.8 MHz

Ku Band: Galaxy 11, /Transponder 20K; Orbital Position 91' West; Downlink Frequency 12100 H, Audio 6.2/6.8 MHz

*INTERNATIONAL TIMES AND COORDINATES: NEW YEAR'S EVE LIVE COVERAGE *
Via Satellite: Monday, December 31, 2007 - 11:45 p.m. to 12:15 a.m. EST (Monday, January 1, 2008 0445-0515 GMT)

EUROPE: Atlantic Bird-1, K-Band, Orbital Position 12.5'' West; Downlink Frequency 12633.75 MHz Horizontal, FEC 3/4, Symbol Rate 6.1113 MS/s; Video Standard PAL

LATIN AMERICA: NSS-806 C Band, Orbital Position 40.5' West; Downlink Frequency 3803 LHCP, FEC 7/8, Symbol Rate 26.86 MS/s; Video Standard NTSC

ASIA: Asiasat 2 C Band, Orbital Position 100.5' East; Downlink Frequency 3886.5 Vertical, FEC 3/4, Symbol Rate 6.1113 MS/s, Video Standard NTSC

AFRICA: PAS-10 C Band, Orbital Position 58.5' East; Downlink Frequency 3931.5 V, FEC 3/4, Symbol Rate 6.1113, Video Standard PAL

_Compiled from various news reports and Internet sources_


----------

